# Bend over for the new WSIB rules



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ready to leave Canada, nothing but a slave to the Government New workman comp laws kick in jan 1st 
http://beregisteredbeready.ca/

insurance will not be good enough, even though it covers you 24/7, unlike the WSIB that only covers you at work. Your rate will be based on your GROSS income on the previous years income tax. Were hearing a average rate of 11% though. So for every $1000 bucks you make, kiss another 110 bucks good bye.This will force some to quit their jobs, or go under ground, A lot of us are calling it the war on the sub-trades. And for you guys who say your a drywall business, but do not supply material. Get ready for a smack down, and kiss you write offs good bye.

I could go blah blah blah about things, cost of living etc, but it's best explained like this......

You could say to a home owner, I need $100 bucks a hour to work, their going to go:blink:

Then you explain to them, 40% will go to your income tax, 13% for the goods and service tax (hst), then 11% to workmans comp. That's 64% for the government, and 36 bucks a hour for me.

Can you hear the words "will you do it for cash:yes:"


----------



## paco (Feb 18, 2011)

Definitely not looking forward to this. I have been talking to an accountant, seems like incorporating will help a bit. Then you can pay yourself a wage of lets say $40,000 a year (which you pay WSIB on) and then pay yourself a dividend of $20 - $25,000 (which you do not pay WSIB on). He also says there are many more write offs available that you don't have as sole proprietor. The downfall of being corporate, cost more for bookkeeping and end of year taxes, every penny has to be accounted for. Either way it sucks and is going to run alot of people underground, unfortunately for me it is not an option since 40% of the work I do is for insurance and I need a clearance certificate. WSIB has you by the balls, no matter what.:furious:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ready to leave Canada, nothing but a slave to the Government New workman comp laws kick in jan 1st
> http://beregisteredbeready.ca/
> 
> insurance will not be good enough, even though it covers you 24/7, unlike the WSIB that only covers you at work. Your rate will be based on your GROSS income on the previous years income tax. Were hearing a average rate of 11% though. So for every $1000 bucks you make, kiss another 110 bucks good bye.This will force some to quit their jobs, or go under ground, A lot of us are calling it the war on the sub-trades. And for you guys who say your a drywall business, but do not supply material. Get ready for a smack down, and kiss you write offs good bye.
> ...


Correct me if i'm wrong i talked to a company i work for on the side they were talking to me saying i needed a wsib number. Went through they asked me for 5 different invoices for companies i worked for last month i went :blink: I work full time for a drywall company and you on the side.. They said there obligated to pay because i need to have worked for 5 different employers. I dont think that implies with us because DWC pay the WSIB for the workers on site, But if you are working for independant contractors (non-union) then it does apply to you. Because our asses are covered by the mafia....i mean union:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Got us by the balls here also...I bend over every Marchinch:
When I sub out the hanging I try to use A d/c Instead of the animals..
I do believe I'd rather be audited by the IRS than w/c..I would have no problem telling uncle sam to smd!!,,,But without comp..I don't work so I play by there rules with a smile!!

I'm not insured under my comp policy only the subs that work for me. this is legal since I have no employees..
If I were too become inc. I would have to insure myself under comp.
But heres the thing...I have health insurance that I pay out my ass for..$400 a month and going up every year!! [never used it in 20 years]
If [God forbid!] I get hurt on the job ..This will happen..Blue Cross will tell comp YOU PAY!! Comp will say no! no! YOU PAY!! This battle will end up in court while I'm laid up with bills rolling in...By the time these crooks get this straight ...I will have lost everything...Broke...Living in a van down by the river... AND THEY KNOW THIS!!!!!! It's there policy..If your a day late CANCEL!! If you get hurt ..WE DON'T CARE!
OH !!! When and If you do get back on your feet again ..good luck finding someone that will insure again...:thumbup:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

$36 an hour after tax sounds pretty sweet to me :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong i talked to a company i work for on the side they were talking to me saying i needed a wsib number. Went through they asked me for 5 different invoices for companies i worked for last month i went I work full time for a drywall company and you on the side.. They said there obligated to pay because i need to have worked for 5 different employers. I dont think that implies with us because DWC pay the WSIB for the workers on site, But if you are working for independant contractors (non-union) then it does apply to you. Because our asses are covered by the mafia....i mean union:yes:


Yeah, I sent a text message to the wise guy of our family







, said it's all cool, The God father has us protected.

But the next problem is, if your a soldier for the family, and you do 80% of your jobs for them, then they consider you a full time employee. That means you cant write off your gas, or any weapons you use to do the contracts they Send you out on.:whistling2:

Then not sure if this is true, but a non family member (builder/GC) said he has to submit to Revenue Canada all sub-trades that do work on his job. Their very interested in those that don't supply material, only labour. RC (IRS) is going to bend them over the table, and give it to them real hard:blink:

The B.S of it all, is the "G" man is trying to implement their rules, by strong arming the little guy. Go after the builders and contractors if they want everyone on a pay role with weekly deductions. They think we can play a game of trickle up economics . The squeaky wheel gets replaced, not greased up more, if it/he starts making noise.............

The death of the piece worker is coming


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yeah, I sent a text message to the wise guy of our family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true, we have to submit all subs that do work for us the RC every year. We've had RC contact us for info because they were auditing some of them. Maybe now every trade you bring in is going to want to invoice the home owner directly.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yeah, I sent a text message to the wise guy of our family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thios is the begining of the end for piecework, the wheels are in motion the union and the govermnet allready having a sit down to discuss paying workers by the hour to do houses 4-5 tapers in a house doing 40 hours each. The end game is the union makes more employs more butchers...i mean tapers, the DWC makes less profit per house. So less quality, houses take longer to do. It all comes down to the union has all the control (the godfather) and all the profits, small DWC will diminish. So with that when we'll do houses at our price you can charge 1.50 a sq board and tape or even 2.00 and get it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

union = trying to increase egg production, by strangling the chicken !!!!!!:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> union = trying to increase egg production, by strangling the chicken !!!!!!:jester:


Here's a documentary for you captain (and all)

have not watched all of it yet, but jump to the 40 minute mark, you may find it interesting. Turns out America is the one that exported socialism to Canada.:blink:

The Unions of yesterday, did not want to be a political movement. they felt they didn't need radical intellectuals to experiment with their needs, they could obtain them by boycotts and strikes, or negotiate. Socialism is,,,,,, well watch the video

Government Unions very bad:yes:, private sector ones are a diffent story. With us, we still do piece work, and you can still negotiate for more pay. Best point is, there's a bottom set rate of pay you can't go below. So if your GOOD, and times are slow, it's in the DWC's best interest to keep the best workers. So there's no problem with illegal immigrants here, they can't cut our throats with low bidding.

So if you lived in Canada Captain, you would be busy as all hell,,,, that's if your any good:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's a documentary for you captain (and all)
> 
> have not watched all of it yet, but jump to the 40 minute mark, you may find it interesting. Turns out America is the one that exported socialism to Canada.:blink:
> 
> ...


 Perhaps you misunderstand Capitalism,,,, If your any good, you get the the job,,,if your not,, you don't.

Boycotts, strikes and negotiations,,,, remember you said that, next time jr tells you he should get 1/2

The free market sets the price,,,, if next year there are twice as many competiotors,,, you either have a reputation, or your price goes down,,, enough competion, and both happen.

there is never any good reason for a union,,, public or private,,, short of trying to exhort more money for a job that doesn't demand it.

I could say,,,JMHO,,, but the truth will stand when the worlds on fire

BTW,,,,, Merry Christmas


----------

